# The Golden Tether; A Furry RP



## Radiowires (Mar 14, 2013)

http://goldentether.boards.net/forum

In London during the early  1800s there was a town called Allenswood hidden deep within the hill  country of England. Surrounded by a lush forest of trees and wild life,  Allenswood lived in prosperity under their Governor and the lordship of  Sir Concord, a noble eagle who owned a large estate an hour or two  outside the town. The townsfolk could see the castle from above the tops  of trees, its spears shining down on them with stained glass windows  like a loving adult. Concord frequented the town and helped in the  manufacture of silk and fruits and vegetables. He was an outstanding  member of the community, which was a god fearing and pious community  that feared the superstitious. In Allenswood, there largest flaw was the  large financial gap between the poor and the aristocracy. The pure  blooded looked down on those of mixed race or poor bloodline, and two  separate churches were built marking the contrast and conflict between  the two social classes. The Governor always attempts to mend this gap,  being born from a poor family himself and raised to the top by his own  doing. But the aristocratic families powers and traditions are too  strong to be reformed over night.
Sir Concord held a dark secret in his Estate called the Red Manor. He  held lavish parties, fundraisers, musicals and plays and none of his  house guests would ever guess the secret tunnels and doors that riddled  the mansion. Inside the wine cellar, should you choose the right  combination of bottles at the correct keg of wine, a secret door will  open to the dungeon of the great Red Manor. You'll hear cries of pain  and pleasure, echoing down the dark hallway lit only by the candle you  could carry. A room full of cages and chains and torture devises was Sir  Concord's largest secret. Prisoners of Allenswood that were sentanced  to death would find their way into his dungeon, where they languished in  cages and forced to endure tortures no man should bare witness to.
In the bowels of hell a demon lurked, and one day smelled debauchery he  could not resist. The Hell hound rose to earth, and followed the scent  of sin to the Red Manor. As a guest, he and Concord became close friends  fast. Concord could confide in him all his secrets and obsessions  without being judged. He had no idea of the hell hounds origins, who  introduced himself only as Bartlebee. The time finally came when he  introduced Bartlebee to his dungeon of torture and delight. Overwhelmed  with blood lust and jealousy, Bartlebee devoured Concord on the spot in  front of all the slaves present screaming and hiding in their cages. He  feasted on the slaves that did not comply with his new ownership, and  kept the slaves that were too frightened to fight back.
A dark shadow loomed over Allenswood from then on. The peasant people  fear the manor, claiming its haunted and cursed. When the castle  steeples shadow reaches the town at the strike of four, all the towns  people run and hide for fear that its shadow will curse them with bad  luck. The rich and aristocratic laugh at these superstitions, knowing  Bartlebee instead as a businessman and aristocrat himself. Bartlebee  loves to throw rich parties that tend to get a bit wild that the towns  people love. His slave chambers are a secret to anyone whom he does not  already know. He does not keep is as well a hidden secret at Concord,  but feels no need to. The Governor knows something is wrong with  Bartlebee's renamed Black Estate. The vanish of Concord went  unexplained, and a new man now lives in his home commanding all his  servants and employees with no debate. He is determined to find out what  rubs him the wrong way about Bartlebee and the mansion, but Hell has  claimed the town now and there is no escape.

We're a new site moving over from another site, so things are just getting started. Now is an excellent time to join.


----------



## Radiowires (Mar 21, 2013)

Coming Soon....

The air was heavy, saturated with rain the day the  governor of Allenswood received a hard knock on his office door. The  disgruntled man stood and arranged the messy stacks of paperwork on his  desk. Before he could give the lion permission to enter he was already  inside, the door closed behind him. 

"We have a secret tip,  governer." The officer said, holding out an envelope for the governor to  take. The other lion took it with a snag, angrily ripping it open  letting the letter fall out onto his desk. He lifted it and read aloud, 

"Today  at 4:00 pm there will begin a slave auction in the Black Mansion hosted  by Sir Bartlebee Archambeau. I would come forward but my safety is as  stake. 
signed, 
Your Friend."

The governor crinkled the  paper in his hand and glared out the window. Atlas Farmer crossed his  arms, the paper still in his fist. The groomed lions first instinct was  that this was a trap. He knew better than to run into things with his  brights on, but the urge to rid his struggling city of another scourge  of slavery. He hated that word, and its connotations. The only thing he  hated more than slavery were the slavers, who to him were the worst scum  of the earth. He would have to go about things carefully. 

"What should I do sir?" The officer asked, staring at Atlas in the window. Atlas turned to him and sat back down. 

"Nothing for now man, stand down." 

While  Cossette hurried out of her carriage to the mansion, Bartlebee waited  for her with Nero wrapped around his hips like a loincloth standing in  the middle of the parlor while the fire roared in the fireplace. It was  most peculiar time to have a fire in the fireplace, seeing as it was in  the highth of spring. It was warm outside, and all the slaves and  masters wore a light coat of sweat on top of their fur and skin. Except  Bartlebee. The Hellhound remained untounched as he groped at Nero's  rear, stroking the cats long slender tail, curling it around his wrist  and pulling softly his rump upward so that he could grope him deeper. 

Just  then Cossette stormed in, wearing a white and yellow spring dress. It  was thin and she carried a parasol with her to keep the sun out of her  eyes. She looked up at Bartlebee waiting for her up the small set of  steps to the parlor. He smiled at her and dipped Nero down like the two  were dancing. 

"Has milady found a new auctioneer for us to move around some slaves?" Bartlebee asked, although he knew the answer. 

"No."  Cossette sat down on an overstuffed recliner and stretched her legs  out. "They've been keeping slave auctions to a hush hush because of the  new law forbidding slaves that were not born into slavery. If they're  birth certificate does not say 'slave', then they are not a slave! It is  balderdash. They're cowards and crooks." She sneered, shooing a slave  away who came offering her tea and cookies. 

"Technically we are the crooks." Bartlebee laughed, as a guard in black armor ran up to him with exhausted breath. 

"Sir."  He began, although he clearly could not speak for another moment. He  raised a hand and caught his breath, Bartlebee rolled his eyes at the  mortal and let him without punishment. "There was a huge gust of cold  wind- in the library. A small tornado of ice, with a man right at its  center!" He coughed. Bartlebee lifted Nero off of him and left the guard  behind. He motioned for Cossette to follow, and as she passed Nero she  grabbed his tail with a yank implying he should cover her. 
 Brandi  stood outside the library forcing the doors closed. They rattled and  shook with the gusts of wind that were inside, which made Cossette moan  at the thought of all her precious work ruined or unsorted. Bartlebee  took Brandi aside, allowing the doors to open in a large gust of wind  and then grow still. Snow fell from the ceiling, down upon the tables  and shoulders and books. Then it quickly melted away. Bartlebee steped  through the cold mist and batted a hand at the clouds. In the clearing, a  white fox sat upon the long table with his legs crossed. A pair of  glasses sat neatly on his long white nose and dark blue hair streamed  down his back. He held in his hand a pile of papers and read quietly to  himself. 

"Silas!" Bartlebee shouted, with a vague grin. "You could learn to knock." 

Silas  ignored Bartlebee entirely, lifting his head after the hell hound was  done speaking and holding the stack of calligraphy up. 

"Who wrote this?" He said in a cool voice. Cossette took a step forward and snatched the papers out of his hand. 

"They're  mine!" She spat. "They are finished yet, they're not for reading!"  Silas smiled at her for a brief moment before turning icy and stoic  again. 

"Fascinating." He said to himself, and nodded to  Bartlebee. "I have a location you can hold your slave auction. My old  slave Pom is now a slaver, and she owns a small but well filled estate  just north of here. It is a long ways, but your frequent customers will  know the distance is worth it." Silas said, folding his hands on his  knee. Bartlebee put his hands on his hips as he listened.

"Pom? I don't know her. It doesnt matter, I need to make it happen. My cells have grown stale." Silas smiled at him. 

"Speaking  of which..." Silas said with a small hiss in his voice. "Do you have  any girly boys for me to frisk? Its been a while." 

"A plethora, old friend." Bartlebee grinned. 

By  2pm Bartlebee had a carriage full of slaves to auction off, covered in a  canvas blanket and tied tight. He drove it alongside Eri, allowing  Cossette to stay behind with Brandi for this auction. They were greeted  by Pom's personal servants, dressed in adorable maids outfits that hung  barley past their hips with garters and stockings. Bartlebee greeted Pom  as an equal, enjoying the Red Panda's smaller mansions sense of style  and quaintness. He stepped into the first room where he recognized  several slavers already. Ilurio stood next to Silas by the bar, who was  speaking to the bartender with a grin. Rikki sat on the leather sofa,  where a group of men and women were talking and laughing loudly. Now  that he was here, the auction would begin shortly. Pom was the auction  master this evening, and she wielded a black leather thin whip which the  guests could hear cracking in the stable by the front door where all  the slaves for sale were being kept. They would be brought inside and  presented to the guests, then put in individual pens where they will  wait for their new master to claim them. 
Bartlebee took a seat next to Rikki and smiled as Pom came into the house from the stable. 

"Hello  everyone! I hope you're getting your liquor on! And I hope you brought  your teeth, we have some feisty ones today." She smiled at them all.  "There is no schedule. Who would like to go first?"  
​


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2013)

Isn't this also a Dream in Furcadia's adult RP area?


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2013)

If you wish to advertise your RP, please post a link in the sticky. We don't allow RPs here, we don't like double posting, and we certainly disapprove bumping your own thread by double posting an RP. Locked.


----------

